# Neck Collar on Opening Day



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

This was shot opening day in North Dakota. Was banded and collared in Minnesota on July 12th of this year. Came in with a pair, both geese died!


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Bad A$$!! Congrats on the collar, hope ill get one some day!!!!!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Congrats :beer:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

IAMALLARDMAN said:


> Congrats on the collar, hope ill get one some day!!!!!


Me too! Many congrats dude! I'm guessing Indian Res??


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have shot a lot of bands. And the information on this one wasnt very indepth as the other ones I have shot. Kind of odd..


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Didn't say where?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It didn't say where it was banded on this one. Maybe because it was only banded a couple months ago it didn't have it posted on the website. But I am sure it was banded on white earth indian rez.

Now I need a collared speck to complete the cycle.

Thanks for the post guys!


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

wow! Congrats dude


----------



## waterfowl wingnut (Sep 19, 2009)

ya .. about this .. his horseshoe in his backside is now fully removed .. here goes to getting skunked in canada!! haha :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks wingnut. You can have the horseshoe now!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> It didn't say where it was banded on this one. Maybe because it was only banded a couple months ago it didn't have it posted on the website. But I am sure it was banded on white earth indian rez.
> 
> Now I need a collared speck to complete the cycle.
> 
> Thanks for the post guys!


Exactly, thats a white earth indian reservation collar. Pretty cool, killed close to the MN border I assume.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

great bird congrats man!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That's something you just don't see everyday! Congrats on the band Shoot'em!


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

uke:


----------

